# Edit my photo fun challenge - VOTING THREAD



## Life (Jun 18, 2014)

Place your votes here! I do them without saying is which so that there is no favoritism. Once the voting is over at friday midnight, I have them all saved on my desktop with the names of each person who took what. Gl & Hf 

Pics added! AND NO VOTING FOR YOURSELF


----------



## Life (Jun 18, 2014)

1: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




11: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




12: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




13: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




14:


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 20, 2014)

Just saw you updated the photos. Some good results in here.


----------



## Life (Jun 22, 2014)

Ok voting time over or?


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 22, 2014)

Yep. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Designer (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm disappointed.  The one I liked got only one vote.  

On the upside, it looks like the winner got twice as many votes as any other entry, so landslide victory for #6!


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 22, 2014)

The one I liked only got one vote too  weird lol


----------



## Life (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm surprised the Nuke didn't get it...  Winnner isssssss: Lambertpix.   

Maybe should do for these fun edits, photoshops only. Only an idea   Grats Lambertpix, you can choose the next fun challenge to edit your photo!


----------



## Designer (Jun 22, 2014)

So you liked the mushroom cloud one, eh?


----------



## Life (Jun 22, 2014)

Designer said:


> So you liked the mushroom cloud one, eh?


I personally thought it was the best yes, but the rules said no votes for yourself so I went for the next best ^^


----------



## Life (Jul 10, 2014)

Well the winner never showed so wtf... Someone pick a new topic!


----------

